# Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet??



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

Im debating on whether to go with Eurojet or BSH pcv fix. And I just want some peoples opinion on which one is the better bet. I heard BSH was the best bed, but Im still a lil iffy on which one to go with. Let me know


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the EJ PCV fix and I'll say that the BSH solution is better.


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

Yea Im prolly going BSH. But I just want some other peoples opinion.


----------



## Magnus2387 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Butterz518)*

the bsh is quality never heard any bad experiences with it...
I have one for sale if your interested http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4176631


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Magnus2387)*

BSH without question. 
Why fix it when you can overhaul it?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had both... much happier with the bsh solution!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

one that is cheap and affordable, yet works!


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (Butterz518)*

Sweet thanks everyone. Yea def going with BSH then Ive heard enough haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (Butterz518)*

I had both... and running BSH now; the catch can seems to catch an awful amount of nastiness.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (b0mb3r)*

I vent that nasty stuff into the atmosphere. I gladly take part in destroying the environment.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

I am surprised you aren't having a ton of running issues. You've put a filter on an air source post maf... Thats a really really bad idea. 
That said, thank you for all the nice comments regarding our products.


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? ([email protected])*

I heard the dealer will give you a lot of **** for the BSH fix and possibly warranty issues?


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (fuzionx)*

Is the catch can a necessity when using the BSH PCV fix, or is it "safe" on the engine like the stock pcv system?


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (fuzionx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuzionx* »_I heard the dealer will give you a lot of **** for the BSH fix and possibly warranty issues?

That goes without saying. VW hassles you if you install an aftermarket head unit


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (fuzionx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuzionx* »_I heard the dealer will give you a lot of **** for the BSH fix and possibly warranty issues?

heard from where?


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

uh oh... my car is at the dealer for an oil leak.... i wonder if they are going to harass me over this...


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

i had both of those, but stayed with BSH stg2


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

rysskii3, can you e-mail me at [email protected] After seeing your engine bay pics, I have a couple of questions unrelated to this thread, and I cannot send PMs.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am surprised you aren't having a ton of running issues. You've put a filter on an air source post maf... Thats a really really bad idea. 
That said, thank you for all the nice comments regarding our products. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 









uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
maybe im lost, but what are you talking about?
are you talking about my breather filter on my oem front PCV?
oh dear. you know what youre right. it is a really really bad idea, but only if i had connected the rear PCV to the intake. damn i'd be an EFFing fool. however, i blocked off the rear PCV and i also blocked off the bung on the intake where the rear PCv connects.
so now i just have 1 PCV opening and i dump all that yucky **** into the atmosphere.
can you guys keep a secret?
i often huff the fumes. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH dont tell my GF








best thing is i have zero caca build up in my intake plenum now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

That makes sense. I wasnt trying to be rude







Your picture didnt tell the whole story.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

neither was i.
pics are worth a thousand words, none which ever tell the correct story.
can i get an answer on the mounts?
LOL!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_neither was i.
pics are worth a thousand words, none which ever tell the correct story.
can i get an answer on the mounts?
LOL!

Is that an Intake Air Temp sendor you have in that pic? Can you elaborate a bit on that? Don't want to thread jack so maybee on IM.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

aem boost gauge. 
Pm me for details.


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (T13R)*

Does anyone have information on this?

_Quote, originally posted by *T13R* »_Is the catch can a necessity when using the BSH PCV fix, or is it "safe" on the engine like the stock pcv system?

Thx.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (T13R)*

The Stage 1 just redirects the PCV to the intake as opposed to directly into the motor. I would say these cars should have a catch can even from the factory with the amount of junk they catch, however from a reliability standpoint our stage one isnt much different than stock.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Stage 1 just redirects the PCV to the intake as opposed to directly into the motor. I would say these cars should have a catch can even from the factory with the amount of junk they catch, however from a reliability standpoint our stage one isnt much different than stock. 

It's just water and fuel vapor which is easily evaporated and burned in the intake. Water and fuel are not what's causing the depositing on the valves.
Dave


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (crew219)*

Thanks for the replies, that answers my question. Looks like my BSH parts wishlist just got longer...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (crew219)*

the CACA thats collection on my filter doesnt look like fuel and water.
looks like the beginings of a foreign life form.
never seen this type of stuff in any catchcan/breather setup ive ever had.


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (T13R)*

I already got on that BSH pcv fix! ah thank you


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (crew219)*

Surely a catch-can is a step in the right direction wrt the quality of vapors being recirculated back pre-turbo, treating the turbo like a dumpster cannot be good for it in the long run.


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
It's just water and fuel vapor which is easily evaporated and burned in the intake. Water and fuel are not what's causing the depositing on the valves.
Dave

I recently emptied mine. This was not the case. While it's true, there was a fair amount of both of those in the mix, there was a bit of oil as well.


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_I vent that nasty stuff into the atmosphere. I gladly take part in destroying the environment. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
im assumeing your cold air intake sucks it up too right


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (E30 all day)*

excellent point. 
However, my intake goes into my fender well and has a shield on it. 
Also the amount of steam that come outnof the breather is very minimal. 
I highly doubt any if that is going back into my intake system.


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Which PCV fix is Better BSH or Eurojet?? (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

if its floating around the engine bay some is getting sucked back into the intake. why not just get an ebay catch can


----------

